# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Fantazmat! Shpirti dhe mishërimi në një trup tjetër

## White_Angel

Cfare eshte Fantazma? ( shpirti i njeriut mbas vdekjes)

Shume njerez e kane kete pyetje . Por a ekziston me te vertet ringjallja e shpirtit mbas vdekjes? Thone qe nuk duhet te besosh ne fe qe te shohesh nje ghost. Mgjth sistemi i shpirtit mbas vdekjes ka qene gjithnje ne duart e kishes. Katoliket ne pergjithesi besojne se mbas vdekjes shpirti ngjitet lart per te pritur deri ne Diten e Gjykimit te madh. Ghost ( shpirtin e njeriut mbas vdekjes) e kane konsideruar si Shpirt i torturuar. Teoria eshte: shpirti ndjen dicka qe nuk ka mbaruar akoma, ose te shohi femijet te rriten. Cfaredo qe te jete kane ndodhur qe njerezit te ken pasur nje eksperience me "shpirtrat e vdekur" , si duke i shtyre, rrezuar sende perpara tyre etj. Por keta persona sado te mira ose te keqija ti kene pasur keto eksperienca kane kaluar dicka qe s'kane per ta harruar kurre. Imagjinoni se ne cfare gjendje mund te jeni te keni te beni me dike qe nuk e shihni ose nuk i flisni dot , e mbi te gjitha ta prekni?
Shume njerez harojne se keta persona kane qene gjalle dhe kane jeturar nje here.
ketu ne US ka shuem emisione per shpirtrat e vdekur. Por nuk dihet nese vertet duhet tu besosh .

Pra a ekziston vertet shpirti mbas vdekjes? 



p.s.Dikur me duket Alba ka hapur nje teme me foto te tilla por nuk arrita ta gjej.

----------


## White_Angel

*nje tjeter pamje.* 







 


*Nje tjeter" shpirt i vdekur "*

*Po hipnotizimi qe bejne psigologet apo dhe ajo eshte dicka " FANTAZI" e njerezimit?

*

----------


## Desire

Obobobo c'mu desh mua qe e pashe kete teme. Me frikesojn gjera te tilla shumeeeee. Kam nje shoqe qe edhe ajo ju beson shume ketyre gjerave. Mundesisht ka edhe nje fote ku ka pare fantazem ne shtepine e saj.

Scary and really scary.

----------


## White_Angel

> Obobobo c'mu desh mua qe e pashe kete teme. Me frikesojn gjera te tilla shumeeeee. Kam nje shoqe qe edhe ajo ju beson shume ketyre gjerave. Mundesisht ka edhe nje fote ku ka pare fantezem ne shtepine e saj.
> 
> Scary and really scary.



Nuk ke pse frikesohesh eshte si puna e atyre Scary movie ose Thriller. Ose me mire te them eshte si te shohesh nje enderr te frikshme dhe kur zjohesh e sheh veten te mbuluar me djerse dhe gjeja e pare qe thua me vete : "Flm o Zot qe qenkam ne shtepine time ."

----------


## White_Angel

*Ja se c'fare thote nje djale:*


Per here te pare kam pare motren time me te madhe. ( mbasi kishte vdekur). Nje nate qe isha ne dhomen time duke ndenjur vetem , isha duke then me vehte ah! sikur te ishte gjalle motra. Pastaj degjova zhurma ne dhomen time , dhe mendova se dikush po luante me mua. por jo , pashe nje hije te zese qe vinte dhe afrohej drejt meje. sa me shume afrohej aq me shume frikesohesha , kujtova se po cmendesha. Hija u be me e qarte ishte motra ime. hija e saj ishte ne shtepi edhe mbasi ajo kishte vdekur. Ndenji disa sekonda dhe me pas u zhduk.

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk e di,nuk me ka ndodhur.
Thjeshte,nuk besoj ne dicka qe nuk e kam pa.
Besoj ne Zot dhe feja ime me thote qe duhet te jesh praktik pike se pari,dmth nqs shef dicka eshte patjeter te besosh,se syri nuk rren.
"Ghost" nuk kam pa deri tashi,keshtu qe nuk kam mendim qe besoj ne to.
Ne ringjallje besoj,po.

----------


## Desire

Eshte dicka qe as vete nuk mundem ta kuptoj nese une i besoj qe, cdo njeri kur vdes, shpirti jeton!
Gjyshi im me ka vdekur kete vit dhe nga ai malli i madh qe kishim si familje, me eshte dukur tre here sikur zilja e deres binte dhe kur hapja deren, jashte shtepise nuk kishte asnje. Nuk e di nese eshte vetem nje ndjenje qe kemi per te dashurit tane, qe ato te ishin sa me afer midis nesh apo eshte dicka e vertet qe shpirti jeton edhe pas vdekjes!

Ose tjetra qe me tregon shoqja ime. Ajo ka ndruar shtepine vetem sps shpirtrat nuk e lenin te qete. Mendo te flasesh me nje fantazem, ku i thoshte se" Kjo eshte shtepia ime dhe ketu nuk duhet te jetoj asnje".

White Angel eshte shume e frikshme sps ne film ti mundesh ta fikesh televezorin ose te ndryshosh kanal nese dicka te shqeteson por si te ja besh kur kjo te ndodh ty?

pershendetje.

----------


## strano

Un pervete besoj ne ringjalljen e shpirtit...

sepse mos te ishte ky besim.. cu pa ne jeten tone atehere?? pse jetojme, ose pse bejm mire??

sdo kishte asnje vlere sikur mos te besonim ne dicka.

----------


## ragazzo_di_mare

them se egzistojne eshte pune besimi  dhe asnje ne toke se ka veretetuar qe ato egzistojne apo te kunderten

----------


## strano

1-E fotografuar ne nje varreze...!!!

2- Fotoja e nje prifti ne nje KISHE

3- kjo e treta sikur sme duket noj fantazme ama ku i dihet  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Une i besoj fantazmat.
Vetem se jo gjithmone behet fjale per nje shpirt te vdekur por per "elementalet" qe jane demonet ose xhindet ose si keto, ashtu si tha ABIGAL.
Por besoj gjithashtu qe ne kushte te nje vdekje tronditese ose te tmerreshme kujtimi,memoria e atij personit behet aq e forte sa qendron ne te njejtin vend ku vdiq ose aty rrotull. 
sidoqofte keto raste jane me te vertete te rralla dhe me shume mund te flasim per demone ose xhinde qe tallen ne nje fare menyre me ate qe i sheh.

Per ata qe nuk i besojne ketyre "budalliqeve" qe jane reale duam apo nuk duam ne,
eshte e vertete qe nuk shpjegohen me anen e shkences se sotme por keto fenomene ekzistojne dhe qindra mijera njerez jane deshmimtare. 
Nje fakt qe deshmon per ekzistencen e shpirtit eshte telekinetika,telepatia etj qe jane vertetuar ne eksperimente me njerez me keto cilesi.

----------


## forum126

*Edhe vdekja është një krijesë (qënie)*

Qëniet i ndajmë në dy pjesë, shpirtërore dhe materiale. P.sh. të pasurit frikë, ëndërrimet, dhimbja janë qënie shpirtërore, që nuk shihen dhe preken, por me anë të punëve që kryejnë tregojnë vetveten. Një njeriu që nuk sheh ëndërr është e vështirë t’i shpjegosh ëndrrën, po ashtu edhe dhimbjen e dhëmbit një personi që nuk e ka provuar atë. Për këtë arsye kanë thënë që, “rrethanat, gjërat psikologjike kuptohen me përjetimet e tyre”. Ja pra edhe vdekja është një qënie shpirtërore. Edhe pse nuk mund ta shohim atë, mund të shohim veprat dhe punët e saj. 
Përderisa vdekja është vetë qënie, atëherë nuk është e mundur humbja e njerëzve. Vdekja është ndryshim i jetës. Ne p.sh. kemi vdekur dhe jemi ringjallur dy herë: një herë kemi vdekur në botën e shpirtrave për t’u ringjallur në trupin e nënës, kemi vdekur në trupin e nënës për t’u ringjallur në këtë botë dhe do vdesim në këtë botë, ku duke kaluar nëpër derën e varrit, do të ringjallemi në botën tjetër. 
Duke qenë se vdekja është një ndryshim jete (forme), pema vdes dhe bëhet bërthamë. Bërthamën e vendosim në tokë, e ujisim dhe prej saj del një pemë madhështore. Zhdukja e bërthamës nuk është e mundur në asnjë mënyrë. Nëse e hamë është ushqim për ne, nëse e djegim është nxehtësi, madje edhe hiri merr jetë si pleh për bimët. Në qoftë se e coptojmë dhe e hedhim në dhé, gjen jetë në trupin e bimëve. 
Allahu i Cili bën të mundur zvogëlimin e një peme të madhe të kajsisë në një arkivol-bërthamë, në të njëjtën kohë vendos në të qënien e vdekjes dhe të ringjalljes. Psh. një bërthamë e vendosur në tavolinë është e vdekur, por kjo bërthamë nëse vendoset në tokë zhvillohet. Në të njëjtën mënyrë njeriu që është i vendosur në arkivol është i vdekur për këtë botë, por i gjallë për botën tjetër. Njeriu ashtu si bërthama do të hyjë në dhé, do të kalojnë derën e varrit dhe do të vazhdojë jetën në ahiret. Vdekja është e kundërta e jetës. Ashtu siç gjërat e kundërta plotësojnë njëra tjetrën, ashtu edhe vdekja plotëson jetën. Substancat e vdekura në stomak neve na japin jetë. Barërat e ngrëna nga lopa vdesin për t’u ringjallur në trupin e saj në formën e qumështit dhe të mishit. Jashtëqitja e lopës bëhet ushqim për bimët.

Gurët ringjallen

Duke u ringjallur qëniet më të vdekura a është e mundur mosringjallja e njeriut të varrosur? Shkëmbinjtë coptohen në guralecë, guralecët në rërë dhe rëra në dhé. Pra shkëmbinjtë formojnë dheun. 
Me ndihmën e librave të gjeologjisë le të shkojmë në vitet e para të krijimit të botës. Bota le të jetë e shkëputur nga dielli ose le të krijohet nga bashkimi i gazërave.. në të dy rastet bota në fillim ishte një copë guri i madh pa ajër, ujë dhe dhé. Allahu që krijoi detet, atmosferën dhe gjallesa të ndryshme, nga kjo copë e ngurtë a nuk mund të krijojë edhe një herë gjallesat? Në qoftë se është e vështirë, vështirësia qëndron në krijimin e parë e jo në të dytin. Prandaj edhe në qoftë se plasë kijameti dhe çdo gjë shkatërrohet, Allahu do t’i krijojë përsëri të gjitha gjallesat. Për njerëzit për të cilët me vullnetin e tyre zgjodhën të mirën apo të keqen, krijon një sistem gjyqësor; të mirët dhe të drejtët shpërblehen, të gabuarit dënohen. 
Hekuri pasi ndryshket kalbet dhe kthehet në dhé, duke u ringjallur në trupin e bimëve. Në një botë ku ringjallet hekuri, a mund të mendohet mosringjallja e njeriut? Nëse dëshironi le të bëjmë një provë: merrni një gur të madh dhe coptojeni ne pjesë shumë të vogla. Në qoftë se është e mundur silleni në gjendjen e miellit. Pastaj këtë miell guri vendoseni në një vazo dhe në të mbillni një farë. Prej saj do të rritet një bimë. Kjo bimë nuk do të këtë një rritje normale sepse rërës së gurit i mungojnë substancat organike. Nëse i hedhim pak pleh kafshësh, do të shohim një rritje të papritur. Tani le të mendojmë, në qoftë se rëra e gurit ringjallet nga plehu, si është e mundur mosringjallja e njeriut të vdekur? Allahu që i ka dhënë cilësinë e ringjalljes gurit, a është e mundur mosringjallja e njeriut, krijesës më të përsosur? Po, me të vërtetë gurët ringjallen, por zemrat e zbrazura nga mëshira ndoshta nuk ringjallen. Plehërat mund të ringjallen, por njerëzit që e kanë bërë jetën e tyre si një pleh nga imoraliteti ndoshta nuk ringjallen në botën shpirtërore dhe materiale të islamit. Megjithatë dera e pendimit është gjithmonë e hapur, sepse ashtu siç ringjallja, ashtu edhe e shkuara për në xhennet, është shumë e rëndësishme.

Jeta në qelizë

Pjesa me e vogël e njeriut nuk është qeliza, por atomi. Atomet me energjinë e tyre janë pjesë themelore e qënieve të gjalla dhe të pajetë. Pastaj atomi kryen detyrën e tij në trupat e shumë qënieve, pa humbur asgjë nga vetja. Shumë punëtorë dhe nëpunës, edhe pse i kushtojnë kujdes dhe vëmendje punës së tyre, ndonjëherë nuk mund t’i kryejnë obligimet përkatëse. Kurse atomet edhe pse nuk kanë mendje e logjikë, i kryejnë detyrat e tyre, që do të thotë se ato punojnë sipas urdhërit të Krijuesit. 
Atomet janë gurët e pallatit të quajtur “njeri”. Ashtu sikurse pjesët ndërtimore të pallatit nuk mund të bëhen vetvetiu themel ose mur, ashtu edhe atomet dhe molekulat nuk mund të ndërtojnë të vetme pallatin “njeri”. Çdo gjë e krijuar në atome është vepër e Krijuesit Allah. Ne shpesh shohim ndërtesa që prishen dhe bëhen përsëri. Vallë Allahu që ka ndërtuar ndërtesë “njeri”, a nuk është në gjendje që ta prishë dhe të rindërtojë përsëri? Allahu që krijoi atomet, molekulat dhe qelizat kaq të vogla, i ka pajisur ato me cilësi si të njeriut, si p.sh. riprodhimi, ushqimi dhe vdekja. Një qelizë jeton si një njeri. Prandaj mund të themi që në trupin e njeriut të përbërë prej miliona qelizash, jetojnë njerëz të vegjël. Allahu që bën të mundur jetën e miliona qelizave në trupin tonë, a nuk do t’i jepte jetë Hz. Junusit në trupin e peshkut? Nga atomet, molekulat; nga molekulat, qelizat dhe nga qelizat është bërë njeriu.
Tani le të shohim universin. Nga atomet, molekulat; nga molekulat, trupat qiellorë; nga trupat qiellorë, sistemet diellore dhe nga sistemet diellore janë krijuar galaktikat. Si rrjedhojë njeriu është një univers i zvogëluar. Ai që krijoi universin, krijoi edhe njeriun. Ai që nuk mund të krijojë njeriun, nuk mund të krijojë as universin. Natyra nuk është krijuese por e krijuar. Asgjë nuk mund të krijohet vetvetiu. Krijuesi i vetëm është Allahu. Natyra është një vepër arti, jo artiste. Është një libër e jo një shkrimtar. Një ndër emrat e njohur në shkencën e qelizave (citologji), Aleksi Konet, nëpërmjet analizave dhe studimeve të bëra mbi qelizë, ka shkruar librat “Zgjohuni njerëz” si dhe “Njeriu, ky i pazbuluari”, ku i fton njerëzit në besimin e të Vetmit Krijues, Allahut dhe në largimin e besimit në idhullin e natyrës. 
Në një bisedë të bërë me një studiues citolog, i theksova rëndësinë e punës së tij. Kur më pyeti se përse, fillova t’ia shpjegoj: 
Format e qelizës së çdo gjallese janë të ndryshme nga njëra tjetra. P.sh. numri i kromozomeve të qelizave të majmunit ndryshon nga numri i kromozomeve të qelizave të njeriut. Përveç kësaj genet që gjenden në kromozome janë zbuluar si trashëgues të brezit. Ngjasimi i një foshnjeje më të afërmit e tij, ndodh si rrjedhim i geneve. Ky është shpjegimi i shkencës. Atëherë le të mendojmë, si është vendosur një sy, hunda apo veshi i njeriut në një gen aq të vogël? Si është e mundur që duke filluar nga një qelizë e vetme, të krijohet më vonë dikush si majmun, dikush si njeri, dikush si mace apo lopë?


Krijimi i trupave të ndryshëm nga një qelizë e vetme, nuk mund të jetë rastësi. Në botë ka aq fytyra sa ka edhe njerëz. Kjo do të thotë që edhe njerëzit që shohim në fotografi nga vitet e kaluara ndryshonin nga njëri tjetri. Prandaj Ai që ka krijuar njeriun e parë, ka krijuar dhe njerëzit e tjerë. Allahu i ka krijuar fytyrat e njerëzve të ndryshme, në mënyrë që të ruhet rregulli njerëzor, islami. Nëse njerëzit do të ngjasonin atëherë çdo njeri do të hynte në shtëpinë e një tjetri dhe kështu do të prisheshin lidhjet martesore. Pra Allahu që ka krijuar gjënë më të vogël, ka krijuar edhe lidhjen mes kurorës martesore dhe genit. Me anë të geneve ka bërë të mundur identifikimin e njerëzve, ndërsa me anë të kurorës ka bërë të mundur krijimin e një familjeje të rregullt me bashkëshortësi. I gjithë ky rregull i përsosur a ka mundësi që të jetë kalimtar? Ai që krijoi këtë rregull a nuk mund ta vazhdojë atë dhe në ahiret (jetën tjetër)? 
Pasi ai studiues shkencor m’i vërtetoi ato që thashë, duke thënë se janë të bazuara në argumente dhe në të vërteta shkencore, tha: “Flitet për diçka që është jashta fizikës, pra për metafizikën. Në të vërtetë çdo shkencë është e kufizuar. Dhe përtej kufijve të çdo shkence shihet edhe më tej. Genet për të cilët po flasim, është e mundur që t’i shohim me ndihmën e mikroskopit, por përsa i përket strukturës së brendshme, citologjia dhe anatomia nuk kanë arritur në një konkluzion përfundimtar. Le të mos flasim vetëm për genet, por p.sh. edhe mikrobet kanë organe, madje nëpërmjet reagentëve të mikroskopëve, në analizat laboratorike të bëra, është parë që edhe mikrobet kuptohen mes tyre. Lëvizja e mikrobeve aq të vogla dhe pajisja e tyre me organe, ashtu si njeriu, dhe fitimi i tyre përmbi ne në raste sëmundjesh, tregon për një Krijues që i mbron mikrobet dhe çdo gjë tjetër që ekziston. Çdo njeri që nuk mbytet në oqeanin e dijes, mund të dalë në brigjet e besimit.” 
Këtu mund të shtojmë edhe këto: 
Pjesa më e vogël e gjallesave është qeliza. Qelizat e gjallesave të ndryshme kryejnë funksione të ndryshme. Truri i maces dhe i njeriut është i përbërë prej qelizave. Por truri i njeriut duke bërë pajisje elektronike si kompjuteri, truri i maces shërben vetëm për të jetuar. Në qoftë se Allahu do të kishte vendosur në vend të trurit të njeriut atë të maces, atëherë nuk do flisnim për qytetërim. Prandaj njerëzit që flasin për qytetërim, duhet t’i besojnë Allahut që i ka pajisur me mendje dhe t’i binden atij. Gjallesat janë pallate të formuara nga gurët qelizorë. Qelizat e hundës nuhasin, ato të gojës shijojnë, veshi dëgjon, syri shikon. Allahu që bëri të mundur atë në këtë botë, a nuk mund ta bëjë atë të mundur edhe në të ardhmen? 
Allahu i pajisur më Cilësitë “Ibda” (Ai që krijon diçka që s’ngjan me asgjë, krijohet për herë të parë) dhe “Insha” (Ai që i jep trup krijimit), ka krijuar botën dhe ahiretin, i ka dhënë jetë dhe rregull krijesave.

Atëherë kur ringjallet plehu... 

Plehu i vërtetë është i dobishëm. Por ndër thesaret që njeriu nuk ka zbuluar akoma, është jashtëqitja e njeriut. Në vitet e fëmijërisë, në stinën e vjeshtës pemëve u hidhnim pleh të bollshëm. I gjithë ky pleh thithej nga toka me ndihmën e shirave të dimrit, për t’u gjallëruar në pranverë dhe për t’u dhënë gjelbërim pemëve. Nganjëherë në kohën e pjekjes së frutave, kur fryente erë, manat dhe kajsitë binin me bollëk në tokë dhe nëna mërzitej se kush do t’i mblidhte kaq shumë fruta. Tani me kanalizacionet e shumta nuk e bëjnë të mundur shfrytëzimin e tyre, madje shpesh bëhen shkak edhe për ndotjen e mjedisit. 
Kur i hidhnim pleh pemëve, ata rriteshin më mirë dhe në këtë kuptoja se edhe jashtëqitja e njeriut ringjallej në rrënjët e bimëve. A është e mundur që kur jashtëqitja e njeriut të ringjallet, njeriu vetë të mos ringjallet? 
Nëse shohim me kujdes tokat e plehëruara, kanë një prodhim të bollshëm. Në qoftë se nuk e plehërojmë arën, ndoshta si prodhim do të merrnim dy apo tre fishin e farës së hedhur në tokë. Por nëse e plehërojmë, do të marrim 50-60 fishin e saj. Si rrjedhojë plehu është kthyer ne grurë. Njerëzit që e nënvlerësojnë këtë mirësi të Allahut, do të dënohen me frutat e hidhura të xhehennemit. Për këtë arsye ekziston ahireti. 
Në të vërtetë plehu në pamje të parë është i pistë, por në të njëjtën kohë është një thesar. Prandaj themi që asnjë krijesë e Allahut nuk është e pistë, e shëmtuar apo e dëmshme. Çdo lloj gjëje e keqe, duhet kërkuar aty ku ka prekur dora e njeriut. P.sh. në qoftë se plehun e hedhim mbi kokë bëhemi të papastër. Por plehu i hedhur në kopësht është një mirësi për të. Allahu asgjë nuk e ka krijuar pa një qëllim të caktuar. Njeriu ha fruta dhe perime dhe më pas i nxjerr jashtë me anë të jashtëqitjes. Pastaj kjo jashtëqitje do të shërbejë si ushqim për frutat dhe perimet të cilat me vonë do të jenë sërish ushqim për njeriun. Shikoni një mollë, portakall apo një pjeshkë të bukur… dhe kujtoni plehun. Allahu duke krijuar një frut kaq të bukur nga plehu që konsiderohet i pistë, për njeriun i cili nuk e jeton islamin, duke bërë të këqija nuk ka dënim tjetër përveç xhehennemit.
Bashkim i dy të vdekurve krijon një të gjallë
Çdo gjë që cilësohet si e pajetë apo e vdekur ringjallet. Nuk mund të tregohet asgjë e paringjallur. Mendoni pak; në mendje mund të na vijnë eksperimente të ndryshme. P.sh. merrni një gjysëm buke dhe në të vendosni një farë gruri. Pastaj ujiteni atë dhe me kalimin e kohës do të vini re se fara e grurit do të nxjerrë filiz, pra do të ringjallet. 
Tani le ta shohim bukën si “të vdekur” dhe të shohim se si bëhet ajo. Në fillim mbillet gruri, rritet dhe bëhet gati për t’u korrur. Kokrrat e grurit ndahen nga kallinjtë. Pastaj këtë grurë e marrim dhe e çojmë në fabrikë. Atje bluhet në pjesë shumë të vogla dhe bëhet miell. Nga mielli bëmë brumin dhe më vonë atë e fusim në furrë. Pra mund të themi që morëm në dorë një bukë të vdekur disa herë. 
“I vdekuri” i dytë është gruri. Të mbjellat e gjelbërta u kthyen në të verdha dhe u thanë. Pastaj e korrëm atë. Tashmë grurin mund ta quajmë të vdekur, apo jo? Pastaj në bukën e vdekur vendosëm një farë gruri dhe si ushqim i dhamë vetëm ujë. 
Pamë që nga ajo farë gruri doli një filiz i gjelbërt. Po të vazhdojmë që ta ujisim, do të vëmë re që do të krijohet edhe kalliu. Le të numërojmë farat e grurit ne kallinj. Njëzet? Tani le të mendojmë, ne vendosëm në bukë vetëm një farë të vetme gruri dhe përfituam njëzet. Nga erdhën vallë këta nëntëmbëdhjetë të tjera. Ja pra buka e vdekur disa herë më parë u kthye në formën e mëparshme, në rrënjë, filizë, gjethe. Dhe më në fund erdhi në formën e grurit. Të njëjtin rezultat marrim edhe në qoftë se mbjellim grurë në miell dhe e ujisim atë.
Teknika e shekullit tonë nuk mund të kthejë në formën e parë asnjë veturë të presuar e të shkatërruar, por gruri i kthyer në miell ringjallet dhe kthehet përsëri në grurë. Njeriu edhe pse vdes dhe kalbet në varr, ai do të ringjallet ashtu si buka. Ashtu si fara edhe njeriu i vdekur hyn në tokë dhe bëhet pjesë e saj, po ashtu siç ringjallet fara edhe njeriu do të ringjallet për të dhënë llogari.

Muzeu i përjetësisë

Muzeu më i madh i Turqisë është ai i Topkapisë në Stamboll, por kjo tokë a thua vallë nuk është një muze më vete? Në muzeun Tokë, a nuk janë shpalosur vepra arti? 
Allahu që krijon vepra kaq madhështore dhe u jep jetë atyre, pse të mos krijojë edhe ahiretin? 
Bota është një avion i madh i mbushur me male, oqeane dhe me njerëz si pasagjerë. Kush është Ai që e mban këtë rregull? Kush e jep gjithë këtë energji dhe e udhëheq gjithë këtë vepër të madhe? 
Të gjitha yjet dhe planetet, madje edhe krejt gjithësia, qëndrojnë shumë të vegjël përballë shprehjes “Allahu ekber” (Allahu është më i Madh). 
Allahu që ka krijuar këtë botë si një muze para nesh, ka krijuar edhe botën që nuk e shohim. Ekzistojnë edhe botë të tilla, që janë jashtë pamjes së teleskopëve, mikroskopëve dhe imagjinatës. Shkenca që nuk mohon këto botë që nuk shihen, nuk mund të mohojë ahiretin, sepse kjo gjë do të ishte kundër saj dhe vetë dijes.
Muzeu duke ruajtur sendet e tij të vlefshme shekuj me rradhë, shohim se organet tona më të vlefshme se ato sende, si syri, veshkat, truri, etj., nuk janë krijuar vetëm për 60 apo 90 vjet që mund të jetojnë me ne. Vlera e tyre tregon se ato janë krijuar për një muze të përjetshëm dhe se do të qëndrojnë aty përjetësisht. 
Prandaj njeriu i vdekur nuk shkon drejt zhdukjes por drejt muzeut të përjetshëm. Nëse njeriu do që edhe një gotë uji të mos i thyhet dhe të qëndrojë për 100 vjet, atëherë si është e mundur të pranojë faktin që trupi i tij që është shumë më i vlefshëm se gota, të jetë krijuar vetëm për 70-80 vjet dhe pastaj të zhduket?


Nuk ka asgjësim

Mund të themi që nuk ka bukë, ujë apo njeri. Këto mungesa nuk janë mungesa (humbje, zhdukje) të plota. Në qoftë se zbrazim ajrin e një sfere çeliku nuk mund të themi që në të s’ka asgjë, pasi ekziston vëllimi i sferës. Pjesa e brendshme nuk pasqyron boshllëk të plotë. Edhe në thellësitë e gjithësisë nuk ka zbrazëti. Kjo zbrazëti është e mbushur me jone. 
Në fizikë valët e zërit zbresin mbi “valët mbajtëse” dhe kështu bëhet transportimi i tyre. Por në fakt nuk është zbuluar se si përhapen këto duke u mbështetur në “valët mbajtëse”. Kjo nuk do të thotë që këto valë lëvizin në boshllëk të plotë. Në matematikë numri zero nuk ka vlerë, por sipas matematicienëve ajo ka një vlerë të caktuar. Nëse vendosim numrin zero në të majtë dhe në të djathtë të numrave, si përfundim do të merrnim dy vlera të ndryshme.
Asgjëja është e kundërta e të qënurit. Bota jote është një botë e ndërlidhur. Çdo gjë ekziston ose humb sipas një tjetër gjëje. Në qoftë se do të qëndronim gjithmonë në errësirë, kurrë nuk do ta kuptonim se ç’është drita. Nëse gjithmonë do të hanim gjëra të hidhura, nuk do dinim ëmbëlsirat. Në vendin ku nuk ka dritë themi që është errësirë, një gjëje të pashijshme i themi e hidhur. Pra çdo gjë krahasohet sipas diçkaje tjetër. Kësaj i thonë bota e të kundërtave. Allahu i pajisur me Cilësinë e të qënurit “i Përjetshëm”, mund t’i japë përjetësi disa gjërave. Bota e ahiretit ka fituar cilësinë e përjetësisë. Në botën tonë ka shumë gjëra që mbartin cilësi të përjetshme, por asnjëherë dhe askund nuk gjendet ndonjë objekt që të mbart cilësitë e asgjësë. Zhdukja as nuk mund të imagjinohet. Krijimi i universit, fuqia e Allahut, vazhdimi i saj, ëndërrat dhe e kaluara shpjegojnë ahiretin. Më parë sollëm shembuj të ndryshëm që vërtetojnë qënien e ahiretit, por në të njëjtën kohë themi që nuk ekziston asnjë argument që të vërtetojë mosqënien e tij.

Ekziston edhe një botë tjetër 

Ka një botë tjetër ku vezët që vendosen nën makinën klloçkë, pas 21 ditësh prej tyre dalin rosakë dhe zogj pule, rosakët e vegjël menjëherë sa po të futen në ujë fillojnë të notojnë. E teksa pula nuk di të notojë, rosakët e vegjël notojnë për bukuri, e tregon që ka edhe një botë tjetër në të cilën rosakët kanë mësuar të notojnë. Ato me të dalë nga veza menjëherë fillojnë të notojnë. Ka edhe një botë tjetër që vezën kur e fotografojnë me apatura të veçanta shihet se kjo ka një formë që i përngjason hartës. Në qoftë se duke e tundur vezën e prishim këtë formë atëherë nga kjo vezë nuk del zog, nëse kjo formë nuk prishet atëherë del zogu. Zoti që e ka vendosur zogun e vogël brenda vezës dhe e ka pajisur atë me sqep, me pendë, me këmbë dhe me të gjitha organet e tjera, në një cep të padukshëm të botës së dukshme ka krijuar edhe botën tjetër. Njeriut të vdekur meqenëse i ndryshojnë frekuencat e syrit, ai mund të shohë botën tjetër. Edhe përtej pamjes që shohim në frekuenca të caktuara, ka plot gjëra të tjera që ne nuk mund t’i shohim, ndër këto më e rëndësishmja është bota tjetër, ëngjëjt (melekët) dhe levhi mahfudh (aty ku është e regjistruar çdo gjë tek Zoti).
Ka një botë tjetër ku bleta që del nga hojet shkon duke fluturuar me qindra metra. E gjen lulen si ta kishte vendosur vetë me dorën e vet dhe merr prej saj pjesët që duhet të marrë duke shkuar për të prodhuar mjaltin. Në njërën anë kemi dijetarët dhe filozofët e shekullit tonë që nuk mund ta prodhojnë dot mjaltin që bën ajo, po ashtu në anën tjetër kjo bletë që megjithëse nuk di gjeometri, i bën hojet në formë gjashtëkëndëshash dhe me thellësi të barabartë. Sot njerëzit e mençur që kanë studiuar gjeometri nuk mund të vizatojnë dot gjashtëkëndësha të barabartë pa mjetet e duhura. D.m.th. që bleta qenka arsimuar në një botë tjetër, është frymëzuar dhe ka ardhur e i ka zbatuar këtu dijet e saj.
Foleja e çdo zogu është e ndryshme. E ndërsa bilbili e ndërton folenë e tij në formë çorapi, qukapiku e ndërton folenë në zgavrat e pemëve. Kështu që inxhinierët e ndërtimit do ta pranojnë se kafshët që ndërtojnë fole, janë artizanë dhe kështu do ta besojnë botën tjetër. Sepse kafshët nuk kanë ardhur në këtë botë për tjetër gjë veçse për të kryer atë çka dinë dhe për të vërtetuar ekzistencën e një bote tjetër.
Krimbi i mëndafshit që thur fijen e mëndafshtë, peshqit që i vendosin vezët e tyre në dete të tjera, merimanga që e thur rrjetën e saj për të garantuar ushqimin dhe bretkosat që e shtojnë llojin e tyre me dhjetëra mijëra vezë, banojnë në këtë gjithësi që Allahu (xh.sh.) e ka krijuar me aq përsosmëri dhe ua ka përshtatur gjendjeve dhe jetëve të tyre.
Patjetër që ekziston një botë tjetër që nëpër ëndërra shëtisim këmbëzbathur dhe punojmë pa lëvizur duart. Shikojmë pa i hapur sytë dhe jetojmë një jetë të gjatë në një kohë fare të shkurtër. Flasim pa e hapur gojën dhe e shijojmë ushqimin pa ngrënë. Dhe sërish në ëndërra gëzohemi ose frikësohemi. Bile edhe na realizohet një pjesë e ëndërrave tona në një farë kohe të caktuar. D.m.th. që ka një botë tjetër që ndërsa trupi ynë është në shtrat, ne shëtisim me shpirtin tonë dhe jetojmë në një jetë të ngjashme me jetën e botës tjetër. Ka një botë tjetër ku atje rreshtohen ngjarjet dhe në këto na tregohen me anë të ëndërrave dhe pas një farë kohe të njëjtat ngjarje dalin siç i kemi parë në ëndërra. Zoti e fsheh pemën brenda një fare të një bote tjetër dhe kur të vijë koha ato i nxjerr në sipërfaqe. Ka një botë tjetër që në flokët e borës që bien, shikohen forma si dantellë. Në barkun e nënës, përgatitet një foshnjë si dritë dhe pastaj vjen në këtë botë. Nga gjiri i nënës del ushqimi më i pastër siç është qumështi. 
Thonë që llogaria që bëhet në shtëpi nuk përshtatet me atë të pazarit. Një pjesë e ngjarjeve ne na nxjerrin jashtë dëshirës sonë dhe meqë në ngjarjet jashtë dëshirës shihet një rregull i përkryer, kuptohet që gjendjet e rastësishme janë plane që pasqyrohen nga një botë tjetër në botën tonë.
Ai që ne na ka dhuruar dëshirën, jashtë dëshirës sonë vë në lëvizje shumë nga organet tona dhe po jashtë dëshirës tonë i jep jetës tonë forma të ndryshme. Për këtë arsye thuhet, “E nesërmja nuk dihet”. Zoti e di atë që për ne është e fshehtë dhe për këtë arsye realizohet një pjesë e ëndërrave.
Ka shumë gjëra që njeriu nuk i di. Por Krijuesi i çdo gjëje ka dijeni për çdo gjë. “I Dituri” është një prej cilësive të Allahut. Zoti që ka krijuar trurin tonë, nga dituria e Tij na ka dhuruar edhe neve një pjesë. Ajo që njerëzit nuk e shikojnë dhe nuk kanë dituri rreth saj, nuk mund të jetë pronë e mosekzistencës. Ai që nuk beson në ekzistencën e botës tjetër, e mohon shpirtin dhe bëhet shpallës i injorancës dhe i padijes.

Zoti që i ka rënditur dhe sistemuar organet e brendshme të këlyshëve të kafshëve, i ka bërë nënat e tyre shërbyese të këtyre këlyshëve. Asnjë ujk nuk e ha këlyshin e vet. Po ashtu edhe një luan i uritur, me sy të skuqur kërkon prehën e tij dhe këlyshin që ka pranë nuk e ha dhe kur është nevoja fut jetën e vet në rrezik që atë të mos e hanë kafshët e tjera. Zoti të gjitha nënave u ka dhënë një dhembshuri të tillë që ato ndjehen gjithmonë të kënaqura duke u shërbyer fëmijëve të tyre. Nëna që nuk ngrihet për të falur namazin e sabahut, ngrihet dy-tri herë natën për fëmijën e saj dhe asnjëherë “uf” bile nuk thotë.
Sikur të mblidhet dhembshuria e të gjithë nënave para dhembshurisë së Allahut është si një pikë uji në oqean. Allahu është Ai që u ka falur nënave dhembshuri dhe Ai është Ai që i ka krijuar foshnjat. 
Zoti dërgon re nga qielli si mirësi për bimët që kanë mbetur të etura dhe që u janë vyshkur gjethet... Zoti është ai që i rrit foshnjat me mëshirën e nënave dhe u dërgon atyre të mira nga thesare të fshehta... Zoti që ka krijuar të mirat nga toka dhe nga uji, a është e mundur që të mos e krijojë botën tjetër? A është e mundur që Zoti që u ka dhuruar mëshirën nënave, të na ndajë përgjithmonë nga të dashurit tanë dhe të na zhdukë?
Zoti ynë Mishërues që u ka dhuruar mëshirë nënave tona, për t’i dhuruar besimtarëve një botë më të bukur, u jep atyre biletën e vdekjes dhe i fton ata në pallatin e ahiretit (botës tjetër).
Zoti i Madhërueshëm që e ka krijuar botën si një tryezë gostie, i fton falenderuesit në kopshtet e parajsës për t’i dhuruar këto të mira.
Sërish Zoti i Gjithëfuqishëm që e ka krijuar botën si një farmaci, i fton besimtarët e sëmurë në botën tjetër ku nuk ka sëmundje.
Brenda ndjenjës së dashurisë, besimtarët që e provojnë shijen e dashurisë për Zotin dhe për njerëzit e dashur të Tij, duke filluar që me Hz. Muhammedin (a.s.) dhe pastaj me të gjithë profetët me rradhë, me sahabët (shokët e profetit), imamët, njerëzit e ditur etj.. E presin biletën e vdekjes me fjalët “bashkohuni me të dashurit tuaj”. 
Zoti i shpërblen me parajsë ata që i vënë në punë organet e tyre sipas një sistemi të lejuar.
Për të krijuar fijet e furçës së dhëmbëve ndërtohen fabrika të mëdha. Po shikoni me kujdes fuqinë e Zotit që mbi kokën tonë në qelizat e fijeve të flokut që janë sa një majë gjilpëre ka krijuar flokët tanë. Zoti që ka krijuar flokët tanë, ka krijuar edhe botën tjetër, e ai që mbaron punë në këtë botë shpërngulet për në botën tjetër. Zoti që ka krijuar trurin tonë që bën punët më të çmueshme, ka krijuar edhe botën tjetër për të parë nëse trurin e kemi përdorur në punë të mira apo të këqija dhe për të gjykuar këtë e fton njeriun në botën tjetër.
Zoti që ka vendosur që në farë, çdo formë të pemës së kajsisë, lulet, ngjyrën shijon edhe erën e saj edhe në fletoren e punëve tona ka vendosur çdo gjendje tonën, çdo veprim, çdo fjalë dhe për t’i pyetur për llogarinë e jetës krijesat e tij me anë të urdhërit të vdekjes i merr ato për në botën tjetër.

----------

*Neteorm* (01-11-2020)

----------


## Darius

Kjo teme flet per dicka paranormale sic eshte ideja e jetes mbas vdekjes ose vazhdimesise se ekzistences se shpirtit. Mos e komplikoni temen me gjera fetare. Allahun dhe Zotin ju lutem trajtoheni tek temat per fene. Forumi126 ke bere goxha pune me kete shkrim dhe te falenderoj por do ju lutesha ty dhe te tjereve qe tema te tilla pavaresisht se kane lidhje me boten shpirterore dhe si rrjedhim dhe me fene, te mos ngaterrohen me tema fetare. 
Faleminderit.

----------


## diikush

Po besoj tek kjo dukuri, por sica tha dikush me lart, gjithashtu besoj se ka shume gjera fallco dhe abuzime qe behen nga njerez te ndryshem ne keto fusha, thjesht per publicitet dhe sensacion.





> Kjo teme flet per dicka paranormale sic eshte ideja e jetes mbas vdekjes ose vazhdimesise se ekzistences se shpirtit. Mos e komplikoni temen me gjera fetare. Allahun dhe Zotin ju lutem trajtoheni tek temat per fene ...


E mbeshtes mesazhin e mesiperm!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Rastesisht gjeta disa mini clipe ne te cilat jane rregjistruar krejt aksidentalisht disa fantazma. Mund te jene me interes per te shuar kuriozitetin.

*
Strange ghost shape crosses road.*

*Japaneze parking garage.* 
*
Shinning eyes in graveyard.*

----------


## Darius

Po vazhdoj te postoj disa videoclipe te vogla ne lidhje me temen. Nuk mund te garantoj vertetesine e tyre por thjesht po i paraqes ketu dhe jeni ju ata qe i gjykoni sipas bindjeve qe keni.  :buzeqeshje: 

*Black Hooded Phantom* 

*Thermal Camera*

*Possesed Doll*

*Haunted Sword*

*Spirit Graveyard ghost* 

*Jim's Ghost?* 

*Sidewalk* 

*Soldiers spooked*

*School Yard* 

*Boy in window*

*Son's Ghost* 

*Lobby Ghost* 

*Sam's Story*

*Ghost throws a man through the air.* 

*Strange paranormal activity on tape.*

*Shadow* 

*Flying object in Theatre*


Nga te gjitha keto videoclipe ajo qe me ka bere me shume pershtypje eshte e katerta nga fundi Ghost throws man through the air... Kjo ishte me te vertete WOW...

----------


## Darius

N e video google bera upload nje dokumentar rreth 50 minuta mbi dimensionin e 5-te dhe mundesine e ekzistences se fantazmave si fenomen paranormal, pjese e ketij dimensioni. Eshte ne anglisht dhe mjaft interesant.

Mund ta shikoni ketu:  *5th Dimension Ghosts*

----------


## Baptist

White Angel te pershendes per temen e hapur.
Por mua me se shumti me beri pershtypje pyetja. (Te tjerat do i lexoj me vone).

" A besoni ne ringjalljen e shpirtit? "

Nese ke mundesi te ma spjegosh menyren se si vdes shpirti, jam i bindur se do te arrij te ta spjegoj dhe une menyren se si ngjallet. 

Deri atehere mund te argetohesh edhe me pyetjen a ekziston shpirti?

Pash ca foto interesante te ekspozicionit te dyfishte dhe prishje te perdes aparatit qe fotografoi me ngecje. Po edhe ne "lens flare" klasike te 35mm-tershit.
Te tjerat nuk pata durimin ti shikoj. 
Per shpirtin se paku librat e shenjte te gjithe jane njezeri dhe thone se eshte i pavdekshem. Kete e di me siguri. 

Megithate nje teme interesante, te pergezoj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Fotot edhe une mendoj se jane me ekspozicion te dyfishte dhe me lens flare. Prandaj se lodha koken ti komentoja (plus qe i kam pare me perpara, ato dhe qindra te tjera si keto). Por filmimet qe kam vene aty me te vertete jane te cuditshme dhe skane asnje shpjegim rracional. Sjam shume i dhene mbas paranormales por jam i mendimit qe eshte teme interesante dhe kjo mund te thuhet me plote gojen dhe nga numri i leximeve. Ndofta duhet zgjeruar si subjekt pasi paska shume interes nga lexuesit.

----------


## White_Angel

> White Angel te pershendes per temen e hapur.
> Por mua me se shumti me beri pershtypje pyetja. (Te tjerat do i lexoj me vone).
> 
> " A besoni ne ringjalljen e shpirtit? "
> 
> Nese ke mundesi te ma spjegosh menyren se si vdes shpirti, jam i bindur se do te arrij te ta spjegoj dhe une menyren se si ngjallet. 
> 
> Deri atehere mund te argetohesh edhe me pyetjen a ekziston shpirti?



Pershendetje Baptist . Uroj te jeni mire ne rradhe te pare .

Persa i perket pyetjes time , une si Egesta nuk mund te ta shpjegoj se si vdes shpirti se fatkeqesisht apo miresisht jam gjalle edhe keto momente po te shkruaj edhe ty ketu . Nese vdes, do jesh i pari ku do te te shpjegoj detaje madje edhe ndjenjen kur te me kaloj vdekja neper trup .
Persa i perket pyetjes tuaj a ekziston shpirti , thone qe njeriu shkon ne boten tjeter kur i mbaron shpirti , keshtu qe une edhe ti akoma paskemi shpirt se po i shkruajme nj-tj.

Ndersa te kthehemi tek tema , shume njerez besojne tek fantazmat . Fantazmat mund te jene edhe imagjinate e njeriut per dike qe ka kaluar ne boten tjeter dhe malli qe ka per te e ben te besoj se e sheh apo i flet duke e ditur fare mire se nuk jeton me . Po te shohesh tek DiscoverChannel te merkurave ne oren 8 zakonisht jep emisione vetem per kete pune.


Kalofsh nje mbremje te kendeshme i/e dashur .

Egesta

----------

